# Does ebay dispute resolution work???



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a chance to do an experiment.
 I bought a bottle on ebay and paid with paypal. 
 I never received the bottle.
 I emailed the seller but never got a response. 
 I have never used ebay (paypal) dispute system. I have heard people complain that it doesnt work but i have never tried it.
 So this is a test.
 I opened a dispute about about a week ago through paypal.
 Paypal apparently tried to contact seller. 
 The seller apparently did not respond.
 Today I escalated it to a claim.
 We shall see what happens next.
 Paypal said they will make a decision on the claim.

 Has anyone gone through this procedure before?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi *Matt* - 
 A lot depends on how much you paid for it. It's not worth it for inexpensive items. I bought an ink years ago and never got it. I checked into things w/ Paypal and it wasn't worth claiming. Something to think about...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 19, 2007)

Lobey , 
 I love your way with words !!!! 
 I had never thought about the hammer deal ....... but your right . HaHaHa  Any dealings I have had with the dispute team was ....as painful as the hammer + head = pain !


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 19, 2007)

Sewellbottleman did the about the same thing I did when a seller on ebay ripped my wife off on a bottle deal
 Ebay and Paypal are the same company and in the end I just wasted my time with them. They did nothing, but they very good at doing nothing after they have collected their money from the auction.
 Our credit card company did credit our account after I showed them that the bottle was in fact not close to being as described. 
 It took about 2 months, but in the end our account was credited for the full amount of the bottle, shipping and insurance.
 Good luck with ebay/paypal.
 Stinger


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 19, 2007)

A similar incident happened to me on an item. I usually watch the order details when I buy an item to see when and how the item is shipped. On this one I paid $65 in all. After 5 days and not seeing anything being marked as shipped I emailed him, no response. After the fourth email (every one of them through ebay) I started a dispute, and after about a week I turned it into a claim. I recieved $29 on my claim, they say that you are covered up to $1000, so where is the rest of my money? Then paypal closed the case and I never saw another dime and neither did the other seven people that he scammed. You can give it a shot but I wouldn't hold my breath. Best of luck though.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 19, 2007)

Well it was about 44% positive, I got that much back


----------



## LC (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello huffmnd, guess you got through your straight razors as for researching them. I was telling you of the one I had sold on eBay with the naked lady on the handle, and you said you wished you could have seen what the design of it had looked like. Was going through a junk box the other day, and found the razor below. The one I sold was much nicer in design, but this one is quite similar to what the other one was. Regretfully, when  came across this one, the blade was rusted to ruin, laid in the wrong place for way too many years. Kept it because of its nicely designed handle. I had though about trying to remove the blade and put in a different one, but was afraid I would break the handle, so I just left it alone. I have never tried to remove one nor do I know anyone that has successfully done so.[/align]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2007)

So far the status of the experiment is they said if the seller doesnt respond by June 29 they will decide in my favor. Not sure what that means yet.
 Doesnt sound like this has worked out well for others.
 We shall see[8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't know and I doubt I'll use it but I'm still waiting on a Moses bottle. I paid by CC through Paypal and if it comes to it I'll cancel that way.

 Hey lobey, I thought the point behind confirmed address was so the seller can prove you did. What a rip!


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 20, 2007)

Matt,

   If things don't work through ebay you may want to request the address and contact information of the seller through ebay then. Contact the local Sheriffs office in the town which he lives. And report him as defrauding you. They will investigate it and basically tell the seller to refund your money in full or send you the bottle. As He has commeted a crime The local Sheriffs office will help you out.

   Chris


----------



## Steve in MA (Jun 20, 2007)

I had an issue for some items that I did not receive, after starting a dispute and jumping through the hoops, the seller (who it turns out had done this before under another name) never replied, and I won via default.  I was then told that I could get no money back due to the fact that the seller closed the account, so there was no money to return.  Also, I seem to recall that part of the Paypal Terms of Service was that you wouldn't have your credit card yank the payment, that all disputed  transactions would be handled from eBay.  It seems that others have had it work for them though, so I wish I had followed up on it, luckily,  it wasn't a large amount.  One of the things that stunk was after so many negatives, the account was suspended, and no one else could leave additional negatives.  It looks bad for business you know.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2007)

The dispute I filed is for a low value bottle so it doesnt concern me too much how it turns out but i find the experiment interesting since i have heard almost no good comments about the system. I want to see it operate myself and be able to give my first hand review of ebay's response. 
 Also, I would rather go this route than to leave the seller negative feedback. I currently have 802 feedback 100% positive. Negative feedback is going to hurt me a lot more than him.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2007)

My son in law sold a bottle and clearly stated that he knew little about them. It was a Hostetters in the usual amber, maybe lighter. Owens ring was clearly visable as was the 18 oz. The guy who bought it was, by his FB, known for chargebacks and other seemingly bad practices. 
 The guy complained about the color and demanded his money back. Without comunicating further he sent the bottle back.
 Just sent it return to sender after opening and the written complaint.
 Well, the post office said my SIL owed them money. He explained and now the returner is facing possible postal fraud charges. What goes around...


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

I have three negatives on my feedback score. Got for from a guy that stated I refused to send him information in order to pay for his two dollar bottle he won. I sent that guy I know between ten and fifteen emails half through eBay, and half through his personal email, never got a response from him either way. I complained to eBay, and they more or less told me, That's the way it goes sometime.[/align] [/align]I sold a quack device to a doctor on eBay. I clearly stated in the description there were some attachments broken, and one missing, even had arrows pointing at the ones that were missing or broken in the picture. I sent his purchase to him. A couple of days later I get an email from him telling mw that I did not pack items securely, and that some of the pieces were broken. Emailed him back, and told him it was clearly stated that pieces he had pictures of he sent was already broken. He told me a was a crook, and that he had bid on a complete set. I still have never figured out what picture or description it was that he looked at, it apparantly was not the one on the listing. I complained to eBay and asked that the negative be removed from my feedback score, and that all they had to do was look at my listing, and they could see the facts for themselves. eBay replied stating that they did not want to get involved with the feedback process between seller and buyer, in other words, they could give a dam less.[/align] [/align]Got my third Negative from some maniac who failed to pay for his item. I filed a Non Paying Bidder Report, and the guy goes nuts, which I think he was already nuts to begin with, left me a negative, takes a copy of the receipt he had, but would not show to me and listed it for sale on eBay , stating my name and address in his description and stating he had paid for the item, and I would not ship it to him. I got four harassing emails from people that were about as warped as he was, telling me I should send him his item. I had never received a payment from this lunatic. From there on for three weeks in the dispute he would make up story after story, once he said he paid by check, then it was a money order, then his story was I emailed him and said I would not send it to him unless I he would pay me more money for it, and ebay just let him continue on with his childish antics. It took eBay six days to cancel this simpleton's auction which they should have done immediately. I finally did receive his payment, and sent him his purchase, but I made sure I would never have to deal with him again. Looked for him a while back, and he was no longer a member. I assume eBay finally dealt with him after he went off on the deep end with someone else.[/align] [/align]Since that, I could care less about the feedback system, no matter how hard you try to do right, eventually you will get it put to you by a buyer regardless of how hard you try to please him. eBay is a joke, their feedback system is a joke. I have to say though, that I have met a lot of super nice folks and have established many friendships and repeat buyers on there.[/align]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 23, 2007)

I got one neg. It was from a seller that charged 26 bucks to cram 8 bottles in a small box with only a sheet of newspaper between each one and nothing between them and the box. Guess what happened!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 23, 2007)

> Guess what happened!


 
 The bottles all miraculously flexed like rubber and all things were good.......not!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 30, 2007)

An update on the ebay/paypal claim experient.

 To summarize so far...
 - i bought item
 - paid for said item using paypal
 - never received bottle
 - sent seller several emails , no response
 - made paypal complaint
 - no response from seller
 - upgraded to a claim
 - seller had till june 29 to respond
 - seller never responded
 - case decided in my favor

 now, here is where we see how ebay/paypal try to weasel out of paying me back.
 So far no message from paypal or indication that they are doing anything. I'll give them a few days before doing the next step of the experiment. My current theory is they will use some excuse to avoid paying out any money such as seller has close thier account or seller had no buyer protection or something feeble in that vain. But since this is an experiment I will wait for the actual outcome and see if I am plesently surprised.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 1, 2007)

An update on the EBAY/PAYPAL claim experiment. 
 Its been a couple days since the case was supposed to be decided (in my favor since the seller never responded). Paypal still had the case status showing "waiting for response from seller" so I emailed them asking when I get paid. I just got a paypal email today. It basically says ...

 We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your favor.
 We were able to recover $16.14 USD and this amount has been credited to you. Please allow five business days for this adjustment to be posted.

So, assuming it actually gets posted to my account I have to conclude at least in my case the EBAY/PAYPAL resolution system appears to work. Its a bit confusing and could certainly be improved but it did work.  That's the end of the experiment folks , hoped you enjoyed it. 

 *** one thing I would point out is if you are buying using paypal make sure the seller's auction states that they offer $xxxxx.xx dollars paypal protection for purchases. For instance this seller had $2000.00 protection  I beleive. It makes it easier to get money back.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

That is great that you received a refund from paypal/ebay. 
 I guess the system does work if you follow the path that they lay out for a refund.
 Was this a full refund of your original money?
 Stinger


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 1, 2007)

> Was this a full refund of your original money?


 
 yes


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 2, 2007)

The refund was posted to my account so ebay/paypal held up thier end of the deal.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2007)

_*HAPPY DANCE
Congrats Matt, glad it worked out.
*_


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey everyone, I am suprised that there weren't more posts about this topic about Paypal.
 Guntherhess actually didn't get ripped off. He got a FULL refund.
 I wish I had done it the way he did, I never received any refund and lost over $400.00 to a conartist on ebay.
 Yes, lets do the happy dance and take notes on what he did.
 Thanks for posting your paypal dealings and good for you.
 Stinger


----------



## chattyc (Aug 12, 2007)

if they don't respond, paypal will take your money back and give it to you.  it takes a few weeks though.  I did it through them for something paid and not received.


----------



## Giftsatgreatdeals (Aug 13, 2007)

I had a similar situation happen to me as Guntherhess. Never recieved my Xbox which I paid about $90.00 for sent emails through ebay with no response, Filed a claim waited the 7 days with still no response from seller. Escalated claim and recieved my money back. 

One thing to note, because of the way it was worded, the response from ebay/paypal the only reason I was able to recieve the full refund back was because the seller had that much in his paypal account. If he had taken it out when he was paid I don't think I would have recieved the full amount that fast. No idea what the next step would have been.


----------

